# Breastfeeding and TTC



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

Has anyone experience of this and can anyone tell me what the chances of conceiving whilst breastfeeding are?

My son is 20 months old and still breastfeeds 3-4 times a day (that includes morning and bedtime).  He's pretty much dropped night feeds.  I didn't have a "proper" period until about 4 months ago (just light spotting once a month).

We haven't use any contraception since my son was born and we've been actively TTC since my periods returned but getting nowhere - got AF today and feeling desperately miserable.  ART is no longer an option for us due to cost so we can only try naturally.

Before we had my son we were told that I had mild endo and DH had low sperm count and I presume these problems are still there.

I know I'm ovulating so I don't understand why I'm not conceiving - unless its the endo/male factor problems again.  Can anyone offer me any advice?  I really can't get DS to stop breastfeeding, he's not ready yet!


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

hi ladymoonlight, just wanted to say we are in a similar boat  - i am 37, and DESPERATE to be pg again !! I feel more broody than i ever did before i had my LO, i am still bfeeding, was completely unsuccessful at introducing a bottle and we are TTC naturally with horrendous MF - been back to fertility clinic and could have had another ICSI which i really wanted to do before returning to work at the end of this month, but havent been able to cos of the bfeeding.
I bought a clearview digital monitor which is driving my DP bonkers with demands to perform at the right time ! and it all seems in vain, and all the ladies i met from baby clubs are happily talking about when they should start trying for their number twos .....
its not fair  
janine xx

p.s. so so grateful to have my completely gorgeous darling daughter however, dont want to sound like I am not x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Once your periods have returned, and you are ovulating, you are back to normal fertility, so theres every chance of getting pregnant again.    Ethan is 21 months and feeds anywhere from 2-26 million times a day   and my cycles are regular 28 days.    |Not much chance of a natural pregnancy due to severe lack of sperm, alas! 

Best of luck,

Marie xxx


----------



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi girls and thanks, good to know I'm not the only one in this predicament!

Marielou, DH2B has a low sperm count - not a complete lack of sperm but only 13 mil per ml and poor quality too.  We did manage a natural BFP with DS but not sure whether it will happen again, we can't afford ART this time around so desperately trying to do it naturally, I'm feeling despondent because AF keeps showing up right on cue every £*$%(") month!   

Janinec I'm using a Persona monitor and my DH2B hates having to "perform on demand" as well lol!


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

I am in the same boat. Henry will be nine months soon, but we started trying as soon as I got my  period back. I know it will be harder while I'm breastfeeding, but he's too young to stop.


----------

